# Driveway that is safe for tree roots?



## zannej (Jul 25, 2014)

Since I don't have a garage, we generally park our Expedition in front of the house to the right of the sidewalk. It's shaded because of a 400 year old oak tree which is about 15 feet away. 

Unfortunately since it is just dirt, the dogs have decided to dig pits under the car and around it so it is full of holes and its not very easy for my mother to walk on without tripping because of the holes.

We need to figure out how to get the ground smooth and put down something that the dogs can't dig through but that will not harm the roots of the tree. I'd prefer something that will also keep weeds from growing up if possible.

Any suggestions for some material that would work and not be all bumpy and hard to walk on for someone with mobility issues?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 25, 2014)

Gravel? .....


----------



## Chris (Jul 25, 2014)

Dogs usually hate gravel. I would use concrete or asphalt.


----------



## havasu (Jul 25, 2014)

I want to see a pic of the 400 year old tree!


----------



## Rusty (Jul 26, 2014)

If you put rock down, use pea gravel. It will pack down and be smooth for walking.


----------



## zannej (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestion. I don't want my dogs to like the driveway since I don't want them to go under the car and dig. The gravel we had in the past had some sharp edges and was unpleasant to walk on barefoot. That kind of rock could probably poke the roots of the tree.

Pea gravel is a type that is smooth, right?

This is the tree before the section on the left broke off and fell on the car port and totaled two of our vehicles. It's also before the mirabalis jalapa (4 o'clock flowers) started growing like crazy all over. They smell nice at least.






Its also before a ton of trees grew up in the chicken yard and messed up the workshop side- you can sort of see the workshop off to the left.

I'd show the pics of the branch after it fell, but right now I can't get my photobucket page to load. I need to upload the pics to facebook later. 

I should move the car and take a picture of the driveway. Well, its only part of the driveway, I have a circular driveway but some low-hanging branches and a fallen oak branch are now blocking part of it. The whole drive was once covered in gravel. Its a sandy sort of texture and I used to go for walks barefoot at around 2 or 3 in the morning to get some excess energy out of my system when I couldn't sleep (on school nights I would go for walks around 4am). Excess energy is an alien to me now. LOL.


The only pic I have right now of the driveway was when it was covered in snow. (well, "covered" as much as snow covers things here-- it used to only snow once every 20 years and only lightly).


----------



## Rusty (Jul 29, 2014)

Why are you hiding your face in the picture?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 29, 2014)

Rusty said:


> Why are you hiding your face in the picture?



Uh. I don't think he is...


----------



## havasu (Jul 29, 2014)

You sure?


----------



## zannej (Jul 29, 2014)

LOL. My sister said I should have covered up my brother's "flesh apron" instead of my face.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 30, 2014)

havasu said:


> You sure?



Yep, I think zannej had the happy face on.


----------



## Rusty (Jul 30, 2014)

Then the other one is Balota?


----------



## havasu (Jul 30, 2014)

Rusty needs a vacation. Balota is the significant other for Windy, who is a fellow moderator on numerous gun forums I Admin.


----------



## Rusty (Jul 30, 2014)

You are right. I was thinking about the wrong person. Too many anonymous people on these forums. At least I use my picture.


----------



## havasu (Jul 30, 2014)

That's ok. I hear the memory is the second thing to go.


----------



## zannej (Jul 30, 2014)

I'm trying to remember what went first then.. My memory is already going... LOL. Oh wait.. my back... My back started going before my memory.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 30, 2014)

zannej said:


> I'm trying to remember what went first then.. My memory is already going... LOL. Oh wait.. my back... My back started going before my memory.



Are you sure?


----------



## Rusty (Jul 30, 2014)

What were we talking about?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 30, 2014)

Rusty said:


> What were we talking about?



Yes........


----------



## Rusty (Jul 30, 2014)

oldognewtrick said:


> Yes........



Thank you, that makes it clear.


----------



## havasu (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Riff_Raff (Aug 1, 2014)

Rusty said:


> Too many anonymous people on these forums. At least I use my picture.




Reminds me of something I saw on AVDrider Suzuki forum that has had me chuckling for many weeks. The names and numbers have been changed to protect the innocent.




			
				95722364 said:
			
		

> Who are you?????!!!!!!!





			
				Joe Squid said:
			
		

> Oh, now that is rich. A number asking someone, 'who are you'.


----------

